# Looking for a New Knife Case



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

My current case is kind of falling apart. I'm leaning towards a hard case instead of a bag. Space is always tight, so i don't want anything too big, and definitely not something like a roll that takes up a lot of space when open, but need space for like 3 large knives, 3 small knives, a honing rod, microplane, scissors, veg peeler, large bottle of aleve, and lots of spoons. I was thinking something maybe taller with 2 levels? Something that can take abuse. Don't even really know if there are particularly good brands for cases or sites with a wide selection(only ones I'm seeing are the 3 at Korin right now). Also was thinking if i could fine a liner, maybe just like get a metal toolbox and find a way to hold the knives inside of it securely.


----------



## Baba Ghanoush (Jan 29, 2018)

What about the Ultimate Edge Deluxe knife bag from CKTG; 18 pockets, a room for spoons and small stuff kitchen utensils, and at $100 it's not overly expensive.


----------



## theejlee (May 6, 2018)

The Ultimate Edge bag is phenomenal. Don't buy the generic CKTG version though. It lasted me all of 3 months before the zippers failed and fell apart. My first UE bag survived 2 years of heavy use before the zippers failed. Tons of room. Mine holds a couple chef knives, deba, utility knife, a couple of paring knives, several Kunz spoons, 2 steels, peelers, a mandolin, scissors, microplane, etc... Had to leave some stuff at home, because the bag when filled, feels like it weighs 50 lbs.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

Baba Ghanoush said:


> What about the Ultimate Edge Deluxe knife bag from CKTG; 18 pockets, a room for spoons and small stuff kitchen utensils, and at $100 it's not overly expensive.


i don't understand this obsession with knife bags that you have to open up and it requires you to have like an entire counter clear to access your equipment. I want to be able to open it quickly in minimal space and pull whatever i need. Like, oh, i cut myself, and let me just pull out my knife case and get my super glue. Oh, you have a headache and need some aleve? It literally takes me 5 seconds to pull it out if you don't have those silly bags. I also think knife bags are inherently more likely to be stolen. Knife bags blend in. Cases stand out and can't be concealed especially if you customize it with stickers. Everyone recognizes your knife case. Knife cases also just protect your equipment from outside forces better. If someone hits your your hard case with something, everything in it is fine.


----------



## Thipher (May 5, 2018)

I'm looking at various toolboxes at the moment. I picked up a 19" Stanley one the other day and put a piece of foam in the bottom of it to have a mobile sous vide box with the precision cooker, vacuum sealer, and a roll of bags. I like that it has the option for a padlock for added security and is less likely to be shoved into someone's backpack and sneaked away.
I like the idea of having one for my knives and other tools now too.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Fwiw the ultimate edge doesnt roll out. It has zippers and opens like a book taking up less space. I fit everything you have and more for off site bbq catering.

If you are set on a hard case, how about- 
customize your own knockoff pelican? Take out pre cut plug and play foam to fit your stuff exactly. medium size is right interior dimensions for knives:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L0LVDJO/?tag=cheftalk-sl-20


----------

